# Stolen Gear behind 4 Corners Riversports-Durango



## Maryfrances

We were camping by the Animas River trail last night (Friday June 10) and parked in the parking lot just below the 4 Corners parking lot, near the mtn. bike park. Some of our gear was stolen, some was damaged. Here it is, please keep your eye out- The only thing that might give away who stole it is the Kokatat Drytop- Its says Girls at Play on it. 

STOLEN
Purple Kokatat Dry top with Girls at Play embroidered on the waste band
NRS Co-Pilot knife (ripped of my pfd)
Kokatat tow leash 
Black board shorts
Purple long sleeve rash guard (smells)
Hydroskin socks


DAMAGED
broke the tightening system on Shred Ready Full Face helmet (just mean)

Thanks for any help!
Mary Frances
[email protected]


----------



## caspermike

Weak to the core.. sucks hopefully you have some extra gear. Or somebody helps hook u up. Watch CRaigslist


----------



## idahofloater

Since most ppl here believe in Karma, WTF did you do in the past to have this happen? All kidding aside sorry to hear.


----------



## storm11

They must have shopped at 4CRS... us murdering corporate whores really like stealing peoples gear and selling it twice while charging storage fees on said stolen gear.


----------



## CB Rob

storm11 said:


> They must have shopped at 4CRS... us murdering corporate whores really like stealing peoples gear and selling it twice while charging storage fees on said stolen gear.


You should offer a half price lesson


----------

